# EMT-I looking for adventure



## txredneckmedicmedic (Mar 18, 2010)

Me and the wife were talking today and figured it might be time to gather up the kids and move to somewhere that we could broaden the kids horizons. I grew up for 5 years in germany as a army brat. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 26, 2010)

most international jobs I have found prefer Paramedics, but I have seen U.S. DOD contract jobs that will hire NREMT-I however, if your a state EMT-I with out your NREMT your going to have a harder time. 
Also Ireland and many other countries recognize the NREMT and will grant you reciprocity if your transcripts and training match theres and you hold NREMT.

International jobs are no overnight process, they take a lot of time and paper work on your end. Also many countries EMS training and standards are much higher than the U.S. for example the UK, and many EU countries require Paramedics to hold a Bachelors degree. 

Some middle eastern countries are recruiting I.E. Saudi Arabia 

for now I would check out http://www.medhunters.com/ You might be able to land an ED tech job somewhere or possibly an ambulance job as a lower level EMT in most country's. Other than that DOD contracting is your other road to look into, good luck and remember its going to take a while, do not give up


----------

